# 2007 Specialized Pics



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

After seeing the pics CRITCHIE posted of the 07 Tarmac Pro, I did a little scouring of my own. The Tarmac Pro for 07 is awesome, I definitely think I've found my next ride. Hopefully I can get it soon at a good price ($3500 or less). I didn't inlcude pics of the Elites, Allez, Tricross, etc. Here are the pics:
S-Works Roubaix








S-Works Tarmac SL








Tarmac Pro (WOW!)








Tarmac Expert








Roubaix Expert








Tarmac Comp








Transition (not that impressive):


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Great looking bikes. I love the new Roubaix frame. But they've got to dump those butt ugly brown SLK chain rings on all the Experts. Yuck. I've got them on my '06 Roubaix Expert. Looks like the '07 Roubaix Expert comes stock with the Pave SL seatpost and Toupe seat.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Any idea how much the Tarmac Comp is going to go for?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

I really like the way the black/red Tarmacs look, particular the comp.

It's probably also the only one I'll have a prayer of affording someday.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Call me crazy, but does anyone else think that the 06 color schemes look better?


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

definitely the tarmac pro!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I love the subdued graphics on the Tarmac SL S-Works (first picture). Less is more!


----------



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

AppleCyclingComputer said:


> I didn't inlcude pics of the Elites, Allez, Tricross, etc.


Do you happen to have pictures of the Allez and lower-end Roubaix models you'd be willing to share?


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I love the subdued graphics on the Tarmac SL S-Works (first picture). Less is more!


Isn't that the Roubaix?


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

The SL's don't have the Zertz inserts. Will that be a problem for those who like them and want the an SW Tarmac? Will Specialized come out with an SW Tarmac 07?


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

> Do you happen to have pictures of the Allez and lower-end Roubaix models you'd be willing to share?


Sure. Why not?

Roubaix Pro:








Roubaix Comp:








Roubaix Elite








Allez Elite (Double)








Allez Sport (Double)








Allez (8 Speed?! Triple)








Langster


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i think the '07 allez elite colorways are pretty. it looks better than the ones in '06. it seems like specialized change the frame for the elite. it no longer has the arching curve in seat tube. can anyone confirmed?


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone else beside me think the 06 colors look nicer? I especially like the F2 color scheme for the SW Tarmac 06.

I hope they have that for 07. Does anyone know if they will?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anyone know MSRP for a Roubaix Pro?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

rkdvsm said:


> Isn't that the Roubaix?


Yes, my mistake - the Roubaix...


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for these pictures. I'll preface this that I'm a new rider. Questions that I have:

1) I'm currently saving up for an Allez Elite (Triple probably) and am wondering what 07's have that 06's don't. 

2) I'm planning on purchasing in January or Feb. I assume 06's will be cheaper but will they still be availabe from my LBS? Could they order them from another shop as I'm a pretty big guy (6'3" 215 lbs) or am I limited to what they would have at that time? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

I glanced through the 07 Dealer Catalog at one of my LBS, and they commented that they aren't having an Allez Sport in 07, and there sure wasn't one in the book, not even in the matrix that showed all modes. Also, he 07 Allex Elite was entirely different than he pictures posted here...it had carbon seat stays w/ the Zertz and was shown in 2 colors, the large picture was white with red and black accents (looked very good) and the inset picture was mostly black (much like the black 06 Allez). I didn't pay much attention to the other Allez builds, but I don't remember seeing and "expert" either...just the Plain, Elite, Comp, and Pro - but I might have just missed the expert.

Also, fwiw, the price points on the Allez Elite were significantly lower in 07 than 06 according to their book...


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

the one op shows is the uk version. but probably the black inset photo is the one op is showing. does anyone know the price of the '07 elite or comp?


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

PaMTBRider said:


> Does anyone know MSRP for a Roubaix Pro?



$4100


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

*2007 Allez Elite*

I'm new to the whole road bike thing, actually shopping for my first road bike now. Riding 25 road miles a day on a mtn bike isn't cutting it...I want to go fast. I'm working my ass off and only averaging about 16 mph...granted, there are some big clinbs, but still, being in the top gear almost the entire ride sucks...anyway, I didn't realize the US and UK versions were so drasticly different.

I went to another LBS today and checked out the 07 Elites. I was right on all accounts except the colors are White w/ red & black accents OR Silver (not black like I said previously). They do have carbon seat stays with Zertz, while the UK version apparently does not (?). The MSRP for the Allez Elite Double was $1100. I didn't check the triple, as I'm ordering the double.

Decent choice for a first road bike?


----------



## p0werp0p (Jul 15, 2004)

JohnDaniels2003 said:


> I went to another LBS today and checked out the 07 Elites. I was right on all accounts except the colors are White w/ red & black accents OR Silver (not black like I said previously). They do have carbon seat stays with Zertz, while the UK version apparently does not (?). The MSRP for the Allez Elite Double was $1100. I didn't check the triple, as I'm ordering the double.
> 
> Decent choice for a first road bike?


Are the '07 Allez Elite's 105 10-speed?


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Nope, they are still 105 9 speeds according to the spec sheet.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

JohnDaniels2003 said:


> Nope, they are still 105 9 speeds according to the spec sheet.


Are you sure? The 07 Allez Elites that I have seen are Tiagra  . I chose an 06 instead because of that (and the 07's look cheaper and don't have the E5 frame).

es


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

rkdvsm said:


> Call me crazy, but does anyone else think that the 06 color schemes look better?


I agree with you!! (I own a 06 Roubaix SWorks...)


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

...does anyone know the color/scheme on the 07' allez elite double? & is the frame the same as 06'? or a photo would be better assisted...THX


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

vertr: The spec shets I've seen showed Shimano 105 setups and the double was listed as18 speed, and the triple as 27. I suppose it's possible that the spec sheets were wrong, but the LBS had received the book from Specialized less than a week ago. Funny thing is the guy who was showing me the book was commenting on the changes and listed the 10 speed 105 as one, then he opened the book and noted that he was wrong on the Elite, it is still the 9 speed cassette.

Regarding the colors on the Allez Elite double (and I think the triple is the same), I don't have a pic, but I took a good long look at them. One option is a base white frame, black lettering, and red and black accents...it's a totally different pattern than either the 06 models or the UK versions in this thread. The other option was a silver frame with white letters...it was a small inset picture that I didn't get a great look at...I think the white one looks great though. Both had unpainted carbon forks and seat stays.

Mine should be here in a couple of weeks, I can take a pic for you then


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

...THX J.D. for the info...do you know offhand if the 07's elites frameset is the same as the 06's E5 frame.with just added carbo stays/zerta inserts or is it an entirely new frame for 07. also do you know what kind of wheelset/cranks there comming with...lucky dude :thumbsup: , gotta wait till october till 07's reach hawaii.:mad2: yeah please do post photos when you receive your elite. THX


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

edgeman said:


> ...THX J.D. for the info...do you know offhand if the 07's elites frameset is the same as the 06's E5 frame.with just added carbo stays/zerta inserts or is it an entirely new frame for 07. also do you know what kind of wheelset/cranks there comming with...lucky dude :thumbsup: , gotta wait till october till 07's reach hawaii.:mad2: yeah please do post photos when you receive your elite. THX


The one I rode was the 'basic' allez frame (so no E5), but with carbon stays. In general, I think that the new '07 elite is a bit of a downgrade. Just looking at the whole bike, it seems cheaper, and while riding it felt harsher (even with the carbon). Next time I get to the bike shop, I'll take some pics for you guys.

es


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Keep in mind that although I feel like I've done alot of research on the Allez 06 & 07 lines, I've never even been on a road bike, so while I'm sure my info is accurate, I'm probbaly not qualified to give any opinions. 

My take is that since they apparently don't have an Allez Sport, they have dropped the price (and probably quality in a few areas) on the Elite so as not to miss out on sales in that price bracket. In talking to the sales guys at the LBSs, they feel that the 06 and 07 Elites just aren't comparable they are so different. The 07s have been upgraded in some areas and downgraded in others. They told me the wheelsets were downgraded, and I noticed the 06 they have in the shop had paired spokes, although I'm not sure that it was even a facotry wheelset, it didn't look like the rims at the other LBS I have been checking at. I probably would have bought the 06 right there if it had been a double and not a triple.

They did say they like the frame with the addition of more carbon and more Zertz over the 06, and I guess my thought is that it's easier to upgrade other areas than the frame. But again, this will be my first road bike, so I don't think I can go wrong either way. It'll be better than riding road miles on a mountian bike regardless.


----------



## cbeatty980 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Allez Elite 2007*

I just purchased a 2007 Allez Elite. According to my LBS the 2007 Elite uses the frame frome the 2006 Expert with the carbon seatstays. The components have been downgraded to Tiagra shifters and front derailleur with a 105 rear derailleur. The price is better at $1050. Overall I think it is a good deal because it is hard to find any bike with carbon seatstays at this price level. I will upgrade the components later as I have time and money. I am not sure of the exact geometry. I purchased the 61 cm frame in silver. If anyone has the geometry measurements for the 61 cm frame, please post them.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

did they also downgrade the wheelset,tires & cranks? & if so what kind of wheelset & cranks? THX


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

cbeatty980 said:


> I just purchased a 2007 Allez Elite. According to my LBS the 2007 Elite uses the frame frome the 2006 Expert with the carbon seatstays. The components have been downgraded to Tiagra shifters and front derailleur with a 105 rear derailleur. The price is better at $1050. Overall I think it is a good deal because it is hard to find any bike with carbon seatstays at this price level. I will upgrade the components later as I have time and money. I am not sure of the exact geometry. I purchased the 61 cm frame in silver. If anyone has the geometry measurements for the 61 cm frame, please post them.


The 2007 Allez Elite DOES NOT use the Allez expert frame, it is entirely different. I know because I rode a 2006 Allez Expert, a 2006 Allez Elite, and the 2007 Allez Elite two weeks ago when I was choosing my bike. The 07 does not have the E5 frame/material, it is A1 material which is cheaper.

es


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

JohnDaniels2003 said:


> Keep in mind that although I feel like I've done alot of research on the Allez 06 & 07 lines, I've never even been on a road bike, so while I'm sure my info is accurate, I'm probbaly not qualified to give any opinions.
> 
> My take is that since they apparently don't have an Allez Sport, they have dropped the price (and probably quality in a few areas) on the Elite so as not to miss out on sales in that price bracket. In talking to the sales guys at the LBSs, they feel that the 06 and 07 Elites just aren't comparable they are so different. The 07s have been upgraded in some areas and downgraded in others. They told me the wheelsets were downgraded, and I noticed the 06 they have in the shop had paired spokes, although I'm not sure that it was even a facotry wheelset, it didn't look like the rims at the other LBS I have been checking at. I probably would have bought the 06 right there if it had been a double and not a triple.
> 
> They did say they like the frame with the addition of more carbon and more Zertz over the 06, and I guess my thought is that it's easier to upgrade other areas than the frame. But again, this will be my first road bike, so I don't think I can go wrong either way. It'll be better than riding road miles on a mountian bike regardless.


Well get yourself down to your LBS and "test ride" something then! It is a hell of a lot of fun  ... Just tell them you are in the market for a Tarmac Comp or something. :thumbsup: 

es


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

whats up with specialized going el cheapo on the allez elite...having second thoughts of purchasing an 07...will look into getting an comp instead. IMO they should have just changed the paint/graphic & added the 10sp 105


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Okay, now I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't grab up an 06 instead of getting the 07 I have my name on (not committed to buying it, they are just ordering it in for me and giving me first chance).

Seriously, could I get some advice here? As far as the frame goes, it sounds like you are trading the carbon/Zertz seat stays on the 07 for the higher grade aluminum on the 06...but if the main advantage to the better alloy is weight, wouldn't the addition of the carbon seat stays more than overcome that, not to mention have the advantage of additional dampening?

Other than that, it looks like other than paint schemes, the front der is the primary difference (although I swear the spec sheet they showed me had a complete 105 group on the 07), and *maybe* the wheelset, although the jury seems to still be out on that.

Putting aside your personal biases (like which you own or have on order), what's the best way to go? At this point, the price is effectively the same with the 06s being discounted.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnDaniels2003 said:


> Okay, now I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't grab up an 06 instead of getting the 07 I have my name on (not committed to buying it, they are just ordering it in for me and giving me first chance).
> 
> Seriously, could I get some advice here? As far as the frame goes, it sounds like you are trading the carbon/Zertz seat stays on the 07 for the higher grade aluminum on the 06...but if the main advantage to the better alloy is weight, wouldn't the addition of the carbon seat stays more than overcome that, not to mention have the advantage of additional dampening?
> 
> ...



IMO i would go with the discounted 06'model. the E5 frame is a darn good frame to start off with. + you get 105 shifters & ft der,not tiagra & who knows what else they downgraded.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

JohnDaniels2003 said:


> Okay, now I'm starting to wonder if I shouldn't grab up an 06 instead of getting the 07 I have my name on (not committed to buying it, they are just ordering it in for me and giving me first chance).
> 
> Seriously, could I get some advice here? As far as the frame goes, it sounds like you are trading the carbon/Zertz seat stays on the 07 for the higher grade aluminum on the 06...but if the main advantage to the better alloy is weight, wouldn't the addition of the carbon seat stays more than overcome that, not to mention have the advantage of additional dampening?
> 
> ...


Ok. Keep in mind, I made this EXACT choice 2 weeks ago, and went with the 06. The 07 was even cheaper, and I still chose the 06. I personally do not like the feel of tiagra. It shifts in the same basic way as 105, but it feels very 'plasticy' and cheap compared to 105 or above. 

The fit and finish of the bikes does not compare. The 06 is just beautiful, while the 07 reminded me of the trek 1200, sort of nice looking, but sort of cheap looking. You can tell the crank is cheaper, etc.The bike is a boring silver color, while the 06 can be had in bright red, or an awesome dark gray color (which I chose).

The first time I rode the 06, I was like "wow", this feels solid. Not heavy solid, but like the bike is just put together well and the frame just wants to fly. (My 06 elite weighs about 19 lbs even by the way). When riding the 07, I felt like I was on another trek like I was test riding previously. Nice, but sort of rickety feeling and unecessarily harsh. 

John, research is great, but it only goes so far. I did a ton of research before making this purchase, and as a result of that I was nearly dead set on a trek 1500. However I went into a different shop to take a look at Cannondales, and the sales guy convinced me to try out a specialized. The difference in feel astonished me. I would SERIOUSLY recommend that you go out to every bike shop you can find, and try out all the different bikes in this range, before trying to decide between two bikes that you haven't even ridden yet. Try the Trek 1500, both of the Specialized, the Giant OCR 1, and the Felt F80. See which one makes you _feel_ the best. THEN worry about components, specs, and carbon fiber seat stays. It doesn't matter what is on the bike if you can't tell that it is actually doing something for you. 

One more thing. The E5 frame is actually slightly aerodynamic in the same way that the Tarmac is, (take a look around the rear wheel above the crank) while the a1 tube is just normal. I don't really know if this matters very much, but it sure looks hella cool. 

Good luck,

es


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I called the LBS that had he 06 in my size, and they still have it. 06 Elite, in Black. I confirmed that the 06 is full 105, and the 07 has Tiagra front der and shifters. Also, the 06 has different wheels than what the 07 is coming out with, and the guy I walked to said he personally though the 06 was much better than the 07. SO...I had them set aside the 06 and I'll go make my final decision tomorrow.

My only concern with the 06 is that it's a triple, and I really want a double, but according to the guy I talked to, the der, shifter, and bottom bracket can go either double or triple, so all I need to do is switch the crankset and I'm good to go.


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, that exactly the kind of help I'm looking for. The shop still had the 06 Elite (dark grey 56), and I'm going tomorrow to check it out. Other than being a triple instead of a double, it's what I want...and what the hell, it's a good excuse to upgrade the crankset in the future.

I can't wait to see how much faster I can ride the 22 mile loops I've been riding my Trek mtnbike on.....


----------



## cbeatty980 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Allez Elite 2007*

I talked to a Specialized Rep today about the changes to the Elite 2007 (USA). The frame is now A1 material (Specialize's house brand) but the weight is identical to the Elite 2006. The components have been downgraded to Tiagra on the shifters and front derailleur. However, he informed me that the Tiagra shifters have been redesigned - similar to the 10 speed shifters. The geometry has been adjusted for better comfort - the head tube is now 1cm longer for a more upright riding style. The saddle has been upgraded as well. For a beginnig cyclist I still think this is a great deal on a starter bike with carbon seatstays. Who else offers carbon seatstays at this price point ($1050)?


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

how does the rest of the allez line go, now that the elite has been downgraded? did they add in another allez model? the allez master in addition to the expert, comp, elite, and sport?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

*for the guy looking at the 2006 Elite*

If it comes in a triple and you want a double, your shop should switch it out for you.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

but the price for a double and a triple is diff.


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I went with the 06...got it for $970. To me, the frame it a toss up, and the upgraded components and wheelset make the difference.

Road it the last couple of days and am loving it so far, but it's my first road bike so what do I know. Definately fast, and climbs so much better than the mtn bike.  Getting ready to go ride it 40-50 right now, then go 100 next weekend. At 25 miles every weekday, it's going to be clocking some mileage fast.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

JohnDaniels2003 said:


> Well, I went with the 06...got it for $970. To me, the frame it a toss up, and the upgraded components and wheelset make the difference.
> 
> Road it the last couple of days and am loving it so far, but it's my first road bike so what do I know. Definately fast, and climbs so much better than the mtn bike.  Getting ready to go ride it 40-50 right now, then go 100 next weekend. At 25 miles every weekday, it's going to be clocking some mileage fast.


Congrats. Take some pics to show if off if you can .

es


----------



## JohnDaniels2003 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, it looks exactly like the one on the Specialized website (the dark grey version), nothing special. Spent a little extra to get the wireless FlightDeck, which is pretty cool.

Rode 42 miles in the rain this morning. So far, haven't piled it up. I chicken out on the descents at about 35 mph and start tapping the brakes though...going down those 8-10% grades is going to take some getting use to. Need to get the shifting on the front figured out...threw the chain 3 times today going between the middle and big ring. Not sure what I'm doing wrong...the der seem to be pushing it too far(when going from mid to big, it throws it clear over the outside)...maybe I'm just pushing the shifter too far...


----------



## marcb (Sep 3, 2006)

*Roubaix Expert Triple*

Any chance you could post a picture of the Roubaix Expert Triple? I'm not too excited about the red, but think I might like the Gerolsteiner.


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

I haven't seen any pics of the Roubaix Expert in Gerolsteiner colors (or a triple for that matter). Will keep an eye out though.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Thanks!!*

Apple, Thanks for posting all those great 07 Specialized pics. I changed my mind and bought a 07 Roubiax Pro instead of a 06 Tarmac Comp. Cost me more money...but heh it's only money!


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

hte 07 langster looks sick


----------

